# UPC Terms and Conditions change



## Bonaparte (26 Apr 2013)

I got a letter from UPC this week telling me I had extra minutes and extra services which on the face of it looks great, however, they also mention that if I don't like the changes I can exit my contract within 30 days. Maybe I'm a cynic but this raises my suspicions. Has anyone investigated this ans found anything I should be worried about. For the record I recently moved from eircom and am VERY happy with the service


----------



## vandriver (26 Apr 2013)

Its the law that they have to offer you an out when they change your T&Cs.


----------



## bacchus (27 Apr 2013)

Bonaparte said:


> I got a letter from UPC this week telling me I had extra minutes and extra services which on the face of it looks great,



they also increase their pricing...


----------



## Bonaparte (29 Apr 2013)

Yeah Bacchus, I noticed that but I never use my allowable minutes so I think I will be unaffected. In fact they're are taking me from 100 minutes to 150


----------

